# Looking for SAR puppy, good breeder, tall hips, excellent temperament



## tausha (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi folks! Just looking for some advice from those of you who know more about GSD breeders than I do. My last GSD passed in March. I had just started training him to do some SAR rescue but he was bitten on the nose by a rattler, had significant necrosis at the site, and lost his ability to air track so we didn't progress from the basics of that training. I want to give it another try. I'm new to it all though. My last GSD was a rescue but this next time I want to pick a puppy specifically with SAR, possibly cadaver, in mind. I Would LOVE to get some breeder advice/ suggestions from you guys. 

I am fine to travel to find the right breeder/ importing is okay. I want a dog with an excellent temperament (cats, kids, dogs, chaos, SAR require self possessed), taller hips (not a fan of the sloped hips and functionally speaking, prefer the stability of higher squarer hips), health (of course!).

Any breeder suggestions? I've been looking at Von Datschiburg
A. Glen Saxon Kennels - German Shepherd Dog Breeder and Boarding Kennel
Vonkolblhaus Kennels
CARMSPACK.com

I'm open to European too - just not sure where to start there. Also, am I looking at the right type of breeder? I'm not seeing any Search And Rescue, I'm seeing a lot of k9 pics.

Thank you all!!
Tausha


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I can recommend a litter now , tested , bred for search , history of search and law enforcement including specialty dedicated narcotic, customs and bomb dogs .
Not mine . Genetics , sire , dam , and generations behind them are .


----------



## tausha (Dec 7, 2014)

Please, any help is welcome!


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent you a PM about a litter that may work for you.


----------



## tausha (Dec 7, 2014)

Carmen, Which litter do you have in mind? Parents? And, thank you so much for your time~


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

where are you located and what group are you affiliated with


----------



## tausha (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm in Asheville NC, no group yet. It will be a volunteer 1st responder group (RN soon). Do other people find their groups first? LOL, probably, eh? Well, I'm dog-centered. Meaning, that I'm looking for these qualities in a dog because I'm devoted to the process of training with that dog & these trainings line up nicely with my livelihood, but if something crazy happens and that dog has say a freak accident where he cannot smell (like my last dog), then I'll adapt and we'll train for something else. So, I'm starting that process.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am in Greenville SC. Check with the NC SAR council. I am pretty sure the nearest team to you is Southern Pride. PM me if you want contact information because I don't think you will get them on a look-up. It is Orval Banks' team. 

http://www.ncsarac.com/

I figured you were in Canada based on your posts. I can PM you contact info for some breeders if you are interested..ranging from Phillipi WV to Virginia to Greenville SC.. There are definitely people breeding solid dogs for search and rescue work within a few hours drive of Asheville. 

Some breeders are going to want to make sure you are active on a team before they sell you a dog for this discipline. Most teams really want you to want to do SAR so bad that you will be part of the team regardless of whether or not you have a working dog. It sounds like you *say* maybe that would not be the case but by the same token you are volunteering with a 1st responder group which is typically the kind of person who winds up doing SAR stuff.


----------



## tausha (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you, Nancy! That really helps a lot. In my naive mind, it made no sense to get involved with a team because I had little to offer in resources, being that I'm currently dogless. I'll PM you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dogless is THE best time to get involved. There is an awful lot about K9 SAR that has nothing to do with the dogs.


----------

